
I'm working on a restaurant suggestion app. Interested in beta testing it? - charvimittal
https://pomme-57001.firebaseapp.com/
======
charvimittal
There are various restaurant apps that are available out there, but for me the
Pomme app is a list of Michelin recommended restaurants that do not burn a
hole through my pocket.

Some of the great suggestions are: \- Zareen's at Mountain View, \- Broadway
Masala in Redwood City, \- Doppio Zero Pizza Napoletana on Castro, Mountain
View, \- Din Tai Fung, Santa Clara

and more.

